# Why can't I drink alcohol all the time?



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't get it... Why can't I be drunk all the time or high or what ever? Why is it seen as socially wrong. "Oh he's ruining the life of all his loved one's and putting them through so much pain" but if you ain't abusing your loved ones then I see nothing wrong with it. The only reason it is seen as bad is because society says it is. I don't give a ****. I'ma start buying my own booze and drinking all the time (by myself might add).


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I ment to put this in frustration... oh well


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Screw society... I mean there is a limit (getting ****-faced for instance is no laughing matter), you don't want your liver to keel over :no
Drinking once in a while, I see no harm, getting buzzed is okay.

Just look out for your body rather than care what people think of you.
_EVERYBODY _drinks, whatevah - Just in moderation I guess.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

drinking all the time will make you sick. being sick isn't too fun.


----------



## Nickx (May 29, 2010)

because you will become addicted, and this will make you drink more and more, until your to drunk to function and all you care about inlife is alcohol. Work, family and life non of them matter if your addicted to alcohol. Iv lived with one for many years and Ill only say it once... You will kill your self. Alcohol is a posion and drinking it everyday without moderation all day will kill your liver very quickly and you. 

This is the most stupid idea i have ever heard.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You'll get esophageal cancer, liver cirrhosis/failure and start coughing and puking up blood and guts until you die of a painful death.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I don't get it... Why can't I be drunk all the time or high or what ever? Why is it seen as socially wrong. "Oh he's ruining the life of all his loved one's and putting them through so much pain" but if you ain't abusing your loved ones then I see nothing wrong with it. The only reason it is seen as bad is because society says it is. I don't give a ****. I'ma start buying my own booze and drinking all the time (by myself might add).


Might as well just take benzos since they will prolly do for you what you want with fewer health problems.


----------



## Chewbacca Reflex (Dec 12, 2010)

All you will accomplish is creating more problems for yourself. Do you really want to add alcohol dependency to the list of problems you already have?

I have been there and it doesn't work. You will make more problems for yourself than you will solve and I can pretty much guarantee you will regret what you're doing.

People who suffer from depression or anxiety are disproportionately vulnerable to substance abuse/dependency issues. It also tends to cause more depression and more anxiety. It's a horrible cycle that you don't want to start for yourself. 

Of all the regrets that I have, and I have many, using drugs and alcohol to numb the pain is one of my biggest. Don't go down this path.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

It does hurt other people around you. People who care about you will see that you're drunk all the time and not dealing with your problems. This will affect them. Not serious enough for you? Drinking all the time can ruin your health. People die from it. People kill others through drinking and driving and other carelessness. It's selfish and self destructive. Sorry but it's that simple.


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

it hurts ppl around you but its impossible to see it unless you go sober for long enough. i know this from experience.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok, sorry, I'm tempering the above post by saying it was a bit harsh. I can understand the desire to want to drink all the time. It can make you feel good in the moment. Just speaking from personal experience- and seeing how alcohol addiction can harm someone you care about and an entire family- it's a very upsetting subject to be throwing around like it's nothing serious.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I don't get it... Why can't I be drunk all the time or high or what ever? Why is it seen as socially wrong. "Oh he's ruining the life of all his loved one's and putting them through so much pain" but if you ain't abusing your loved ones then I see nothing wrong with it. The only reason it is seen as bad is because society says it is. I don't give a ****. I'ma start buying my own booze and drinking all the time (by myself might add).


Your body, your decision. But then, you have to accept the consequences of your decision. I think it should be socially acceptable as long as you don't end up costing the taxpayer for your decisions or rob other people for your opiate of choice.
I myself would be on the bottle all of the time if I didn't realize that it'd create even more problems to add to my list of already existing ones.

I wouldn't advise you to do it or not to do it. Just remember that it is destructive to your body and comes with its own set of problems.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

So I've been doing this for the past two months. Not getting drunk during the day only at night when everyone is a sleep. It's really expensive though. I think in the last month I've spent like 250 dollars on this **** (all ~40% alcohol obviously). Yesterday was V-day and I had no alcohol so I drank the last third of my parents' 1.14L bottle of Vodka. I emptied it and so now I'm pretty sure they'll notice that I drank it, lol. It was a pretty stupid move but what ever. 

I'd much rather smoke weed because it's healthier and alcohol isn't that great but I've lost contact with all my friends who smoke weed and am too much of a puss to try and contact them again. I was thinking of maybe growing some. I'm going to stop this little binge of mine for now. I've tried stopping for a couple days a little bit ago but that **** was gay. I got this though, lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Damn bro. That's not good to get yourself into. You gotta chill on that ****.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol, I know. I just have to look at the negatives which are 1. expensive and 2. unhealthy. There are much more healthier and cheaper alternatives than alcohol. It's just hard to get when your a social phobe.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Dr House said:


> You'll get esophageal cancer, liver cirrhosis/failure and start coughing and puking up blood and guts until you die of a painful death.


a+ post from dr. greg house


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess if you're determined to do this you will and we can't stop you. The Dr. does know best though in this case (Dr.House)..


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I guess if you're determined to do this you will and we can't stop you. The Dr. does know best though in this case (Dr.House)..


I said I was stopping my binge! Today is day 1 sober, baby... lol. Oh boy, I wonder how long I'll last. I'll be taking bets if you want. :teeth I'm actually feeling pretty nauseas today. I think the alcohol has caught up to me, finally.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Hm, no this is a secondary disorder. 
If you want to be drunk/high all the time you can be. If you let social pressures and expectations stop you, then that is an influence you allow yourself to be controlled by. The stigmatism probably prevents alot of possible addicts.
It's important for you to not do it because you understand what the physical and psychological damage would be and not because you are afraid of public ridicule.


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know about you, but I cannot handle being sober.

Luckily, I have been blessed with an amazing immune system, so I can stay up for three days on MDMA. I can only be "normal" when I do crystal meth. I perform very well at work and in society when I have an adequate supply of jib (meth).

If you could watch me now you would laugh, a good laugh. I have some hard techno PUMPin' in my home, I just did a huge hit of Mdma. This is the most effective way I can be productive. I hate being sober. Most people don't suspect that drugs do me so much because I hide the effects well.

As long as getting rinsed out doesn't interfere with your life...go ahead.

drugs are not for everybody, but they work for me


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If you drink or smoke weed all the time, you'll just end up with an insanely high tolerance and get bored of it, but in the case of alcohol at least, by the time that happens, you'll be physically addicted, good luck managing to quit through that...

With weed you wouldn't have to worry about any physical effects (it's not GOOD for your lungs, but it has antitumour and bronchodilatory effects, so it's nowhere near as bad for you as tobacco), but chronic drinking will rape every single one of your internal organs, especially as your tolerance goes up and you start drinking more and more. You can expect GI bleeding/ulcers, dehydration, brain damage, cirrhosis, etc. It's really not a joke.

As for other drugs... You can't really take acid/shrooms/etc all the time either as you'd be unable to function normally. You wouldn't be able to sustain long-term use of MDMA. Opioids might be beneficial, but tolerance will be an issue, you'll spend all day on the toilet battling the constipation, oh and have fun with the withdrawals.

Some things can be sustained at relatively low (e.g. not recreational at all) doses with tolerance breaks, and if you find something that works, good for you, but whatever you do, don't try it with alcohol.


----------

